# Light Options for a Nano



## johnny70 (14 Jan 2008)

I have 2 tanks 18x10x10, which are currently using as a cory grow on tank. I want to plant the up and use them for 2 male betta's I have, now the tanks are basic, just glass with a condensation lid and a plain flexible black plastic lid.

No what are the realistic options for lighting that doesn't include a hood for an 18" tank, will be pretty low tech. no co2 injection but will ferts dose and liquid carbon

Cheers
JOHNNY


----------



## Garuf (14 Jan 2008)

a single t8 in a strip of drain pipe?


----------



## Dan Crawford (14 Jan 2008)

http://www.petmarque.com/fish-petproduc ... pod-Light/
this is a good little light, look around and you'll prolly find it quite cheap.


----------



## johnny70 (14 Jan 2008)

Thanks Dan, I have a couple of those already, was wondering if there were other option, probably should have said about these  

JOHNNY


----------



## Themuleous (15 Jan 2008)

Lighting a non-hooded tank is going to be tricky and a luminary is going to be expensive and over kill if you want low-tech/light.

The half drain pipe idea isn't all that bad, line it with foil as a makeshift reflector, or you could just use a reflector and hand it above the tank somehow, they aren't expensive.

Sam


----------

